# Need a vacuum food sealer



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Any recommendations? Price range, options, size, any and all information welcome.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21269&highlight=Foodsaver


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i have a foodsaver, i have recently discovered that wal-mart has some "great value" brand bags that work really well in my foodsaver. i have not stored anything in them for more than a few weeks yet, so i don't know how they will do for long term. the cost of those bags is about 1/4 of the foodsaver bags. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

got one for bait at walgrens for $20...


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Your true cost is the bags you use. Many vacuum packagers require an inner mesh type bag. These are expensive. 
Check out the Sinbo unit...
http://www.dougcare.com/foodstorage/homeequip.htm

I have used this for two years and find that this unit is cheaper to own because of the cheaper bags.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for everyone’s input. Lots of helpful info!


----------



## FeedMeSilence (Nov 21, 2005)

*FoodSaver*

I have one, but the things is sooo picky in sealing the food. I kinda of leave it on the side now.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

The most recent Foodsaver model they've been promoting on the info commercials seems to have taken a lot of the guess work out of the sealing process. 

And yes...the bags are the biggest expenditure. I've been lucky to come across many unopened and some partially used boxes for mine while browsing flea markets and yard sales. Mostly around the $2 - $3 dollar range. Unopened ones I use on my edible stuff. And the pre-opened ones I use for bait.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

I Didnt Read The Whole Post But Wal-mart Carry The Food Savers Now Cheaper Than The Tv Info Mercials


----------

